# hunt group



## nannymorel (Jan 6, 2017)

Does anyone know if there is a Morel Mushroom Hunt Group or Association in Northern Virginia. Loudoun County?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Check with NAMA ( North American Mycological Association ) or you can also check this link out https://sites.google.com/site/newrivervalleymushroomclub/


----------

